# Ống nhựa HDPE Hoa Sen PN10



## Nguyễn Đức Trí Dũng (19 Tháng chín 2021)

*Ống nhựa HDPE Hoa Sen PN10 *_là một trong các sản phẩm ống nhựa HDPE của Hoa Sen được sản theo quy trình hiện đại, tiên tiến  của Châu âu, được sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn TCVN 7305-2:2008/ISO 4427-2:2007.  Ống  có kích cỡ từ DN 32 đến DN 630 với  cấp áp lực PN10 với nhiều ưu điểm như các ống HDPE thương hiệu khác như nhẹ, tuổi thọ cao, chi phí thấp.  Ống được dùng để Cấp nước, thoát nước, dẫn truyền nước thải, luồn dây điện, cáp quang, bơm cát và các ứng dụng khác_


STTTÊN SẢN PHẨMQuy cách sản phẩmĐƯỜNG KÍNHĐỘ DÀYÁP SUẤTĐƠN GIÁ TRƯỚC VATĐƠN GIÁ THANH TOÁN1Ống nhựa HDPE D32, PN1032xф 322.01013,1814,4982Ống nhựa HDPE D40, PN1040x2.4ф 402.41020,0922,0993Ống nhựa HDPE D50, PN1050x3.0ф 503.01030,8233,9024Ống nhựa HDPE D63, PN1063x3.8ф 633.81049,2754,1975Ống nhựa HDPE D75, PN1075x4.5ф 754.51070,2777,2976Ống nhựa HDPE D90, PN1090x5.4ф 905.41099,73109,7037Ống nhựa HDPE D110, PN10110x6.6ф 1106.610151,09166,1998Ống nhựa HDPE D125, PN10125x7.4ф 1257.410190,73209,8039Ống nhựa HDPE D140, PN10140x8.3ф 1408.310238,09261,89910Ống nhựa HDPE D160, PN10160x9.5ф 1609.510312,91344,20111Ống nhựa HDPE D180, PN10180x10.7ф 18010.710393,91433,30112Ống nhựa HDPE D200, PN10200x11.9ф 20011.910493,64543,00413Ống nhựa HDPE D225, PN10225x13.4ф 22513.410307,182337,914Ống nhựa HDPE D250, PN10250x14.8ф 25014.810751,73826,90315Ống nhựa HDPE D280, PN10280x16.6ф 28016.610936,641,030,30416Ống nhựa HDPE D315, PN10315x18.7ф 31518.7101,192,7301,312,00317Ống nhựa HDPE D355, PN10355x21.1ф 35521.1101,515,7301,667,30318Ống nhựa HDPE D400, PN10400x23.7ф 40023.7101,926,0002,118,60019Ống nhựa HDPE D500, PN10500x29.7ф 50029.7103,026,4503,329,09520Ống nhựa HDPE D560, PN10560x33.2ф 56033.2104,091,8204,501,00221Ống nhựa HDPE D630, PN10630x37.4ф 63037.4105,182,7305,701,003


----------

